# Winch "clicking"



## Stretch8z (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello All,

I went to use my winch the other day and it didnt work, it is just making a clicking from the solinoid of what ever that is?? 

Any ideas? 

Thanks,

Stretch8z


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Maybe a loose or corroded connection. I'd check from the winch back assuming your battery is fully charged.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

It sounds like a low voltage supply problem. Like Rack High mentioned, check for loose/corroded connections on the small wires as well as the larger cables on the contactor and the switch. Low battery volts will cause the same problem.


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

If the battery voltage is good enough to start the quad but still clicking sound only from the winch contactor, then it is the winch. Either the winch is jammed or the contactor/relay has gone bad.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Well if you do a lot of mudding and the winch gets submerged you probably got water in the winch. I clean out mine out a few times. Water and winch stuff dont mix sometimes. Or brushes could be bad. Also depends on what brand you got. Cheaper brands dont last very long sometimes if you dont keep up on maintenance. Winches usually get the short end of the stick when it comes to maintenance. A very important part of yer atv if you got a winch on it. I dont leave home without mine. Saved me many times. Ive always had the cheaper winches like woods power winch and cycle country. My woods winch finally went belly up. The magnets in the motor came unglued. It still worked just made noise. I used some parts on it to put together another winch. Its mainly a cyclecountry winch with a few other components from my old one. Some winch parts interchange. Now if you got a warn its usually diff. Usually the electric motor parts are the same but some winches use different types of planetary gear systems. I kept a lot of warrantied winches for parts to fix others.


----------



## Stretch8z (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks Guys,

It is a Warn 2500, I will take her apart and have a look. Prob. 5 lbs of mud in her!

Have a great one guys!!

Stretch8z


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Grease is yer best friend when it comes to winches for sure! Good luck!


----------

